# Shed flooring



## lucyandnoel (Nov 21, 2021)

My husband built a shed for our two NDG doelings. We put plastic down on the floor to prevent their urine from compromising the particle board floors and then a thick layer of straw.
I’m allergic to straw 🙃 so I’m looking for possible other options come spring. What other possibilities are there for the floor? It’s built level on boards so we can’t use the earth. Or am I stuck with straw and allergies?


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

You can use pelleted bedding or shavings - both are very absorbent! I would still put down straw (on top of the pellets or shavings) in at least one corner for them to sleep on. You would probably only have to put down straw when it's cold outside.


----------



## littleheathens (Apr 27, 2019)

Is the plastic durable/permanent? I wonder if some kind of vinyl would be better. sometimes people have trained goats to use a big litter boxes, maybe straw or bedding could be limited to that area. a wood platform might be enough for sleeping on...depending on where you are in virgina. i have to say...particle board seems like a real problem for a floor though.


----------



## lucyandnoel (Nov 21, 2021)

I could be wrong about particle flooring. We bought a DIY shed and it’s whatever came with it. It’s thin, cheap flooring that is not meant to get wet! We don’t want to have to replace it annually so want to save it as much as possible til then. 
I had no ideathey could be trained to use litter boxes!


----------



## littleheathens (Apr 27, 2019)

if it's particleboard i would be replacing it now. maybe it's plywood or osb though? 

litter boxes aren't common but i read about it somewhere...i think it was a blog with a hay feeder I liked. it makes cleaning out bedding much easier but it's not a perfect system, of course. the person explaining their barn set up had been tweaking it over several years and the main floor was washable rubber, i think.


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Oh yeah! I forgot about litter boxes! Here's a quoted post of mine from a few days ago:


Dandy Hill Farm said:


> I have a litter box....it works 99% of the time in the warm/dry months and maybe 80% in the cold/wet months - the percents are for pee only, goats will poop everywhere. I also have concert flooring so it's very easy to just sweep up the poop every day or so.
> 
> I use a long, shallow plastic storage bin from Walmart (I think it's for under the bed storage) as my litter box (easy to clean by hosing out) and put pine shavings on bottom and wasted hay (or straw) on top. In the warmer months, I don't put down any bedding in the barn, so the goats either choose to pee outside or in the box. When it's cold, I put down straw in two corners (some of my goats hate each other) for them to sleep on. My goats don't like to pee on concert (it splashes on them) and are pretty much used to peeing in the litter box by the time it's cold out. I do have a younger doeling that is still learning, so she (and her dam) have the most accidents, but are getting a lot better.
> 
> ...


----------



## littleheathens (Apr 27, 2019)

No way! you're awesome! if i ever get a legit barn i'm trying that, for sure.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Put down rubber mats like they use for horses and then put down thick layer of shavings.


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

littleheathens said:


> No way! you're awesome! if i ever get a legit barn i'm trying that, for sure.


Awe, thanks! It really does make cleaning a whole lot easier once they are trained!! 😄


----------

